# Printing "Fat Head " Type Vinyl Tips?



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

We just installed our new SP 540 Roland.
We want to print Fat Head Type Vinyl and we would like to hear some "Do's And Don't".

I am told we need to keep the printing inside the edge 1/4" leaving a white border that I don't like.
Is the true?

Install tips ? Thanks in advance.
Dave


----------



## GraphicGuy (Dec 8, 2008)

Cut off the edge when it's all the way dry. That's what I do.
You have to keep the edge because the print heads won't print outside of the pinch rollers.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

The 540 should pick up the paper size from the pinch roller position, therefore it does need a margin.
The vinyl can wander so a margin is a good idea.
The printer is pretty good but remember to do the weekly maintenance.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

How did you guys know I wanted to do fatheads? The cutter will cut this material right? Who sells the material?


----------



## GraphicGuy (Dec 8, 2008)

Contact your vinyl supplier, it's just a low tack vinyl. And yes, your cutter will cut this material just fine.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

The vinyl prints and cut fantastic. How long does it take to be fully cure? Will the ink in the sp540 stand up to wear and tear? Do I need the border / 1/4" of vinyl or can I bleed the edge?

How much presure is needed to apply to painted dry wall?


----------



## GraphicGuy (Dec 8, 2008)

You can conture cut right up to the edge, I always put a bleed on the edge then cut over it. The ink is great. I have some things outside for about 3 years now and they look as good today as they did the day they were made. You have bought a great printer. I've been using my sp-300 for years and still love it.
Remember, do maintenance often, primarily watch for lint build-up on the print heads. If it gets to long, they will touch the media and give you streaks. This builds up because of dust. It is a common thing.


----------



## racerxmccoy (Feb 26, 2007)

the reason for the white margin is primarily due to edge curl. to avoid this you can simply let the print outgas for at least overnight prior to contour cutting. I've done dozens of these and I've tried it all! If you don't allow outgas time you will get an edge curl (on most but not all materials). However leaving the margin or waiting to contour cut solves the problem. 

I just installed one of these about an hour ago in fact!


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

racerxmccoy said:


> the reason for the white margin is primarily due to edge curl. to avoid this you can simply let the print outgas for at least overnight prior to contour cutting. I've done dozens of these and I've tried it all! If you don't allow outgas time you will get an edge curl (on most but not all materials). However leaving the margin or waiting to contour cut solves the problem.
> 
> I just installed one of these about an hour ago in fact!


Thank you so much !


----------



## Natitown (Apr 17, 2006)

Who do you market your fathead type vinyl to? I was thinking about doing the same thing for local schools using their masot that kids could put on their bedroom walls. Do you think that's a workable idea?


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Natitown said:


> Who do you market your fathead type vinyl to? I was thinking about doing the same thing for local schools using their masot that kids could put on their bedroom walls. Do you think that's a workable idea?


 
Yes I think that is a great idea. We are selling to ball teams.
Best of luck and Merry Christmas.
Dave


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

racerxmccoy said:


> the reason for the white margin is primarily due to edge curl. to avoid this you can simply let the print outgas for at least overnight prior to contour cutting. I've done dozens of these and I've tried it all! If you don't allow outgas time you will get an edge curl (on most but not all materials). However leaving the margin or waiting to contour cut solves the problem.
> 
> I just installed one of these about an hour ago in fact!


 
How much time for the outgasing?


----------



## racerxmccoy (Feb 26, 2007)

I recommend at least overnight (say 12 hours) less than that and you may have problems.


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

OK....this type of media has come along ways since it was first being used.....basically the type of media that was used up to this point was actually for a different application...I just met last month with my Avery rep and the MPI 2601 is the bomb material for doing fatheads......this stuff is much better than things we've used in the past...it does not need a bleed....it does not curl even on the heaviest ink deposits...it ROCKS !!!...and it comes in 54" wide rolls....I get mine from Denco Sales....good luck !!!


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

This is probably going to sound stupid for you experienced people but how do you get the contour cut around a bitmap say of a kid playing ball (jpg) I use corel but do not know much when it comes to drawing around an image, so if you have any great advice I would love to hear it. Forgive me for not knowing but I am not a graphics person at all and try to do everything at the shop myself


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

I put it in CS3 ....magic lasso and erase.....then I save it as a .png (trannsparent background)...I then import it into Corel X3 ....copy /paste ...change to a solid black....trace .bmp to vector highest quality...then drag my cutcontour color over and wham....done.....


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks Ronnie
I need to learn to use the lasso better, not very good with it


----------



## Natitown (Apr 17, 2006)

skdave said:


> Yes I think that is a great idea. We are selling to ball teams.
> Best of luck and Merry Christmas.
> Dave


Do you have any pictures you can share with us?


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

martinwoods said:


> Thanks Ronnie
> I need to learn to use the lasso better, not very good with it


neither am I ...so I use alot of the eraiser tool with a soft edge...makes me look REALLY good.....


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

GMI Oracal MacTac and few other companies sell stuff
its around 190 bucks for a 54" by 100 foot roll but is great for temp. out door window signs too
I put some outside of salon in 9 degree weather no problem and pulled off and on again because wasn't straight


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Come in handy to have a flatbed cutter ; )


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

martinwoods said:


> This is probably going to sound stupid for you experienced people but how do you get the contour cut around a bitmap say of a kid playing ball (jpg) I use corel but do not know much when it comes to drawing around an image, so if you have any great advice I would love to hear it. Forgive me for not knowing but I am not a graphics person at all and try to do everything at the shop myself


Hi,

This should help.

 Cut Line Video

Signed,
Printchic


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Just so you know the wall graphic material does have a different adhesive system than a standard removable or even an ultra removable. It basically contains little spheres of adhesive that are activated when the material is pressed up against a surface which allows it to stick. The beauty is that you can peel the print away and stick it to another surface. When you reposition the material down it activates more spheres of adhesive and it sticks again. Pretty cool stuff! I have had one in the office positioned on everything from a garbage can to a wooden door to dry wall.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey Teresa 

That video only showed image with white background and really didn;t answer you question\
To cut out an image out of photo you need to use photoshop and lasso tool magnetic works really good to select image.
you can than copy and paste the image in a new page with white background to do that corel tutorial
If you got AI it is event easier because you can save selected path in photoshop and make it a contour cut path in Ai

Here this explains it ; ) was a pleasure talking to you today and call me anytime if you need help 
[media]http://rolanddga.com/color/resources/pdf/Roland_Mystery_Book.pdf[/media]
click on blue box.. its from Roland and is very helpful


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Well today printed a perfect wall size decal. Thanks to everyone for the tips.
Dave


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks for all the tips, I am going to try one tomorrow if I have time and congrats Dave on your success. Do you have a pic to share with us?


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Yes please show pics Thanks.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

It will be next week before I can post Pic's. Out for Christmas.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

A fair warning when using low adhesive vinyl for walls are following...
clean wall ahead with spong and diluted soap to get rid of any dust ect..
if doing wall mural you may wanna do in 4ft sectoin because I learned hard way that if you stick on one big 10 foot piece it will pull off ; (
Go over surface a few times with squegee to make sure it down good and edges are most prone to peel back

Tell client it ain't permanent and will last a year or two .. there is wall paper material for permanent use


----------



## tntsigns (Mar 9, 2009)

The avery material Ronnie recommended, is that the same material you would use for doing interior wall graphics, like sayings and quotes? Or is that only for printing? I know it is low tack you are supposed to use, what brand or types do you guys recommend? Thanks!

Tara


----------



## racerxmccoy (Feb 26, 2007)

for sayings and quotes I always use Oracal 631....nice colors, matte finish and won't harm paint


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Avery is printing stuff which can actually be used for temp. sign, decal and more, I have used it for signs which have been outdoors over a year and still fine.. It has a bit more of an aggressive adhesive compared to the others, so I would be careful when using it....
Fellars sells some stuff called Jarhead that is suppose to be same stuff real fatheads actually use but it is a little pricey, Oracal came out with a printable wall mural stuff and one of them can be used on textured wallswhich is pretty kool.

If you wanna do cut vinyl 631 is way to go


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

irishphotog said:


> Hey everyone. I just found this forum and figured this would be a good place to start my research.
> 
> I am interetsed in starting a company doing fathead type stuff as well as my own general photography. I am wondering if any of you know where I can find good info on starting something like this up. I am looking for any and all start up costs. Equiptment prices, equiptment types, cost for printing, shipping etc. I am mainly concerned with the Fathead type prints. I have the info needed for the portrait and wedding side of the business.
> 
> ...


Hi Pat,
Go and bang a post into the Members Intros section, it'll get more viewers.


----------



## irishphotog (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Dave. I'll do that.


----------

